# Waggler richtig Ausbleien



## Domi_br (11. März 2009)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich steh gerade vor der Fragen wie man einen Waggler richtig Ausbleit.


<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






<o></o>

Kommt ein Blei auch auf das Vorfach?
Bebleie ich ein z.B. 3g Waggler nun mit 4g und lasse das letzte Blei dann auf den Boden liegen?
oder liegt gar kein Blei auf dem Grund?
<o></o>
<o></o>
Fragen über Fragen… ich freue mich schon auf Euere Antworten, und danke schon mal im voraus.#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. März 2009)

*AW: Waggler richtig Ausbleien*

http://www.polizei-asv-mannheim.de/Bilder/Posenmontagen/Waggler-frei.gif


----------



## Domi_br (11. März 2009)

*AW: Waggler richtig Ausbleien*

Ich hab das ganze mal so gemacht das wenn alle 4 Bleie Schweben der Orangen Teil etwa 1cm im Wasser ist, und wenn das letzte Blei auf dem Grund Liegt der Schwarze Teil mittig im Wasser steht.
Ist natürlich schwierig mit dem Stopper die genaue tiefe einzustellen, da es sich ja nur um wenige cm handelt, und der Untergrund nicht eben ist….
Hat jemand vorschläge das ganze zu verbesser, oder ist das einfach so…

Waggler: 3g 
Bleie 1-3: 1,2g 
Blei 4: 1g
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn<img src=" /><o></o>


----------



## Mikesch (12. März 2009)

*AW: Waggler richtig Ausbleien*

Hallo Domi_br,

die Montagen hier nur verbal zu beschreiben kann ich im Moment nicht.
Aber ich empfehle dir 2 Bücher:

*Erfolgreich auf Friedfisch* von Vincent Kluwe-Yorck , Jahr Verlag (Blinker)

*Friedfisch angeln. Optimal ausrüsten. Perfekt fischen. Besser fangen* von Jens Bursell , Müller Rüschlikon Verlag

Die bekommst du z. B. bei amazon für kleines Geld.
Wenn du heute bestellst hast du evtl. schon am Wochenende was zu lesen.


----------



## Domi_br (12. März 2009)

*AW: Waggler richtig Ausbleien*

@mikesch: danke für den tipp, werd ich mir mal besorgen


----------



## Thorben93 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Waggler richtig Ausbleien*

Dein Wirbel ist Viel zu Groß,..nehm ein 22 Wirbel

Dann würde ich ein Blei kurz über dem 22. Wirbel machen, dann ca. 40 cm Höher die Haupbebleiung, ich würde dazu dann eine Feststellolive nehmen, und dann dann ober und unterhalbt der olive so viel blau ran zu machen, das der waggler perfekt steht, das nurnoch die Gefährbe Antenne rausguckt, dann von der hauptbebleiung so ca. 35-40cm hoch gehen, da ein 22 wirbel ranknoten dann die Stopperperle und den waggler auf die schnur fädeln, nach dem 2 Wirbel, dann noch mal vor dem Waggler 2 Stopperperlen und dann festknoten den Wirbel, dann einen Stopperknoten binden und dann einen Haken montieren, das Vorfach habe ich persönlich 34 cm lang,..

Als wirbel nehm Doppelwirbel,...


----------

